# Your aftermarket intake sucks.



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I remember hearing of this on the older GM cars. People were taking the honeycomb screens off of their MAFs when they put their intakes on to "remove restriction" and ended up having all kinds of issues.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I remember hearing of this on the older GM cars. People were taking the honeycomb screens off of their MAFs when they put their intakes on to "remove restriction" and ended up having all kinds of issues.


Exactly. The problem here is that the MAF "screen" is built into the air box that people are removing. Not good. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Pics or ban!


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

What's the diameter of the intake pipe? I may have a MAF screen I can put in one.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have a question along the same vein. I had a K&N drop in for a while and I recently(within the last 2 mos) went back to the stock filter. Since it was just a drop in, should I have disconnected my battery. I know it was suggested to do so when installing the Injen as an SRI. I never disconnected the battery but then I retuned 2 weeks ago. Yes my plugs are at .028. I have been considering removing the tune again since I am not all that impressed with it's performance. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Patman said:


> I have a question along the same vein. I had a K&N drop in for a while and I recently(within the last 2 mos) went back to the stock filter. Since it was just a drop in, should I have disconnected my battery. I know it was suggested to do so when installing the Injen as an SRI. I never disconnected the battery but then I retuned 2 weeks ago. Yes my plugs are at .028. I have been considering removing the tune again since I am not all that impressed with it's performance. Any suggestions?


No, a Drop-in does not require this as you are not changing the intake itself, and therefore not changing how air enters the engine.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

looking forward to some pics, nice job taking time to do this. will be doing this next weekend


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

extreme...i agree with you. put the injen has a funny looking pipe welded into it on the inside just before the MAF sensor and that is supposed to stop the turblance. Does it work...sounds like it don't from your testing. But also when under full boost the air bing sucked thru the intake moves so fast it is puul straight no matter what is in the intake. Also the MAF sensor is just about always unpluged when a new intake is installed. By removing the 5v reff the current learned calibration is lost and it needs to relean. That why the car runs a little funny and the cooling fan comes on. Because of the speed of the incomeing air changes so much and so fast cause of the turbo, a normal MAF will not work. When the sensor is pluged back in there is reclarbation that needs to be done. Unless you have the GM gds you can't do it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

smorey78 said:


> extreme...i agree with you. put the injen has a funny looking pipe welded into it on the inside just before the MAF sensor and that is supposed to stop the turblance. Does it work...sounds like it don't from your testing. But also when under full boost the air bing sucked thru the intake moves so fast it is puul straight no matter what is in the intake. Also the MAF sensor is just about always unpluged when a new intake is installed. By removing the 5v reff the current learned calibration is lost and it needs to relean. That why the car runs a little funny and the cooling fan comes on. Because of the speed of the incomeing air changes so much and so fast cause of the turbo, a normal MAF will not work. When the sensor is pluged back in there is reclarbation that needs to be done. Unless you have the GM gds you can't do it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 44033


I didn't know that the PCM had any current going through the MAF while the engine is off. Strange. 

In any case, I didn't know that the Injen has that pipe welded in to reduce turbulence. My impression was that it existed to control the pipe diameter relative to the stock tuning. In any case, I can tell you from personal experience now that it doesn't work very well. 

At full boost, we go into open loop mode and the PCM ignores the MAF sensor and refers to fuel trims to determine fueling, so this will only make a difference in your power band at part throttle, closed loop. I did notice I had a slightly smoother idle as a result of this. 

My understanding is that the recalibration can also be done by Vince as part of the datalog after you install the tune.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I have been considering removing the tune again since I am not all that impressed with it's performance. Any suggestions?


 I have the stock air box with K&N drop in and Trifecta tune. I was pretty impressed today, when I needed to get by some pokey leaf lookers. Outside temp was high 50 degrees and I had apparently (inadvertently) switched to sport mode. Car pulled way better than stock up past 5000 rpms and easily passed going from around 40 to about 75 in third gear.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

This is why I sold my Injen intake. Trims were all over the place. And it still pulls under hood air. Went back to stock intake with K&N drop in.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

with out starting the engine, pop the hood and unplug any 5v sensor,map,map throttle and open the car door while sensor is unpluged. plug the sensor back in and start the car. you should have a cel on and or a socode set as faild and than passed. for some reason when the bcm is powered up by opening the hood, car door or what ever the pcm comes alive and checkes all 5v sensors. if one is missing, it sets the code. simply disconnecting the the battery will reset this.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I got a C in fluid mechanics


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I got a C in fluid mechanics


 I recall spending many hours with a study team on Fluids - it was a bear.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Patman said:


> I have a question along the same vein. I had a K&N drop in for a while and I recently(within the last 2 mos) went back to the stock filter. Since it was just a drop in, should I have disconnected my battery. I know it was suggested to do so when installing the Injen as an SRI. I never disconnected the battery but then I retuned 2 weeks ago. Yes my plugs are at .028. I have been considering removing the tune again since I am not all that impressed with it's performance. Any suggestions?


Live with a stock car because nothing will make you happy seems like lol. I mean this is the second time and your not impressed I love my tune and will never take it off.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Honeycomb Airflow Straightener
Here you go, a little better than window screen.ccasion14:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Or just delete the resonator and not have this problem in the first place. I've heard the K&N. It sounds just like a resonator-deleted airbox from inside the car to my ears. The Injen may sound different. But, why pay $200-300 to make no more power and get a sound that could be gotten for free? :icon_scratch:


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting I wonder if the o.e. "air straightener" can be incorporated into the K&N Cold air intake assy. somehow (it may be a larger diameter tube....the o.e. is removeable...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

snowvette said:


> Honeycomb Airflow Straightener
> Here you go, a little better than window screen.ccasion14:


Thanks for finding that! I will definitely pick one up for my intake. 

Window screen was simply the easiest thing to use and I had it on-hand. Mostly convenience, but those honeycomb air straighteners are a better option.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I believe the voltage when off to the sensors. My shutters were closed when I left the car but they were open when I came back. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Live with a stock car because nothing will make you happy seems like lol. I mean this is the second time and your not impressed I love my tune and will never take it off.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


All in all, my car does not seem to perform the way I get the impression it should MPG wise and I don't seem to hear the turbo kick in anymore. When I send in Data logs for the tune to BNR they come back "normal" and anytime I mention anything to my dealer they tell me a line that I need to wait until some mileage so far in the future that it more or less dismisses my concerns with the car. If you remember I mentioned a compression problem since my car would not hold on a hill. That got me to thinking about a problem with pistons. Which I read happened in 2012 and I have a 2012 Eco. I would consider another dealer but there are so few in Cincinnati and they seem have banking hours and are particular about where you bought the car. Driving in Cincinnati is all hills and the highways are typically parking lots. I am trying to diagnose whether there is a problem with my car myself since these dealers have this ideology: No check engine light no problem.FYI This morning I had a 2nd set of plugs which I put back in since the engine was cold took it out for a drive and feels much better now with the tune. No more complaints. I shouldn't complain anyway, 32 MPG with mainly city driving something must be going right!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Patman said:


> All in all, my car does not seem to perform the way I get the impression it should MPG wise and I don't seem to hear the turbo kick in anymore. When I send in Data logs for the tune to BNR they come back "normal" and anytime I mention anything to my dealer they tell me a line that I need to wait until some mileage so far in the future that it more or less dismisses my concerns with the car. If you remember I mentioned a compression problem since my car would not hold on a hill. That got me to thinking about a problem with pistons. Which I read happened in 2012 and I have a 2012 Eco. I would consider another dealer but there are so few in Cincinnati and they seem have banking hours and are particular about where you bought the car. Driving in Cincinnati is all hills and the highways are typically parking lots. I am trying to diagnose whether there is a problem with my car myself since these dealers have this ideology: No check engine light no problem.


None of our cars will hold on a hill.(manuals) 
Our pistons are small and there are only 4 also our cars are pretty heavy with all the safety equipment it has inside.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DARRYLZO6 (Oct 27, 2013)

As the owner also of a 2001 ZO6, I know firsthand the mistake of removing the screen from the MAF. Its not gonna give you a couple more hp, only headaches. 2011 Cruze LTRS, only mod so far is a K&N panel filter. Notice performance gain right away as well as a few more mpg.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Great. I was slated to buy an intake off a member here today but now I'm not so sure I should... What do you guys think? Wait, or buy?


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

2013LT said:


> Great. I was slated to buy an intake off a member here today but now I'm not so sure I should... What do you guys think? Wait, or buy?


Personally, I've had no issues at all.
2012 1.4L turbo.
I can for sure hear the turbo do its thing alot more than just the res. bypass/K&N drop in.
Just my 2 pennies


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Or just delete the resonator and not have this problem in the first place. I've heard the K&N. It sounds just like a resonator-deleted airbox from inside the car to my ears. The Injen may sound different. But, why pay $200-300 to make no more power and get a sound that could be gotten for free? :icon_scratch:


Because it looks cool as heck in there, duh!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Because it looks cool as heck in there, duh!










Cheeya! XD


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok well I'm going to send him the cash any other tips? Should I do this or is the turbulence a real big issue? I don't mind a little power loss but if I'm damaging the engine I'm not interested.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Annnyone hes waiting for me to send payment lol


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Just get it and do the screen mod that xtremerev is talking bout.
Mike


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Now that I've done some reading I'm going to hold off and get an Injen whenever someone sells one for a price I can afford. I'm second guessing this whole intake business now.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

How in the world does that help keep turbulence down... It almost looks like something that stops leaves from getting into the intake lol


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Patman said:


> All in all, my car does not seem to perform the way I get the impression it should MPG wise and I don't seem to hear the turbo kick in anymore. When I send in Data logs for the tune to BNR they come back "normal" and anytime I mention anything to my dealer they tell me a line that I need to wait until some mileage so far in the future that it more or less dismisses my concerns with the car. If you remember I mentioned a compression problem since my car would not hold on a hill. That got me to thinking about a problem with pistons. Which I read happened in 2012 and I have a 2012 Eco. I would consider another dealer but there are so few in Cincinnati and they seem have banking hours and are particular about where you bought the car. Driving in Cincinnati is all hills and the highways are typically parking lots. I am trying to diagnose whether there is a problem with my car myself since these dealers have this ideology: No check engine light no problem.FYI This morning I had a 2nd set of plugs which I put back in since the engine was cold took it out for a drive and feels much better now with the tune. No more complaints. I shouldn't complain anyway, 32 MPG with mainly city driving something must be going right!


I answered my own question/ problem there is nothing wrong with the tune/car it is all in where and how I drive. Yesterday and today I racked up @ 125 miles on the highway and it sent my MPG up dramatically! I just filled up 324 miles on 9 gallons 34.6 MPG. That is more of what I am hoping to get. If I spend more time on the highway and not just driving to my bus stop things will look up. Sorry about my seeming complaining before. I was having a questionable weekend.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013LT said:


> How in the world does that help keep turbulence down... It almost looks like something that stops leaves from getting into the intake lol


Call up GM and ask them the same question. They have a wall-to-wall version in their wind tunnel. 

I can answer it, but not without teaching you a course in aerodynamics. It makes a difference. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I'm second guessing this whole intake business now.


 I kept my stock airbox on my Cruze and my 2004 GTO. Just drop in K&Ns for now. There was a lot of controversy on the GTO forums too with regard to after market CAIs. The one that worked best for the GTO was an over the radiator intake that pulled fresh outside air ahead of the engine compartment.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> I kept my stock airbox on my Cruze and my 2004 GTO. Just drop in K&Ns for now. There was a lot of controversy on the GTO forums too with regard to after market CAIs. The one that worked best for the GTO was an over the radiator intake that pulled fresh outside air ahead of the engine compartment.


I have another thread I've been working on regarding K&N filters but I'm not ready to post it yet. 

Let's just say there's a reason why Chrysler has a TSB out to deny warranties on any Cummins diesels that come in with K&N filters installed.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Or just delete the resonator and not have this problem in the first place. I've heard the K&N. It sounds just like a resonator-deleted airbox from inside the car to my ears. The Injen may sound different. But, why pay $200-300 to make no more power and get a sound that could be gotten for free? :icon_scratch:


you must've done something different than I did. I deleted my resonator a week ago, car sounds exactly the same as it did, even at WOT. no noticeable turbo noise or BPV. I've heard the K&N's in youtube videos and if that is what yours sounds like after a res delete please share your secrets lol.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Austin9991 said:


> you must've done something different than I did. I deleted my resonator a week ago, car sounds exactly the same as it did, even at WOT. no noticeable turbo noise or BPV. I've heard the K&N's in youtube videos and if that is what yours sounds like after a res delete please share your secrets lol.


I can hear a little spool noise with the windows down but not much at all. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Leaving my car as is for now. It runs great!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013LT said:


> Leaving my car as is for now. It runs great!


The intakes really are just for sound and show. Audible and visual cosmetics, if you will. No performance to be had over bypassing the factory resonator. Anyone who thinks otherwise ate a marketing lie.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I agree with you. I added an intake to my civic and besides a great sound it did nothing. I'm going to put my 150 in my pocket and use it more wisely . I guess a stock car is the *best* car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013LT said:


> I agree with you. I added an intake to my civic and besides a great sound it did nothing. I'm going to put my 150 in my pocket and use it more wisely . I guess a stock car is the *best* car.


And they're freaking LOUD on Honda motors with them buzzing away at 3500+ RPM on the highway.

Road trip in Integra = very tiring.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Ha.. my poor D17 makes noise no matter what because it revs so **** high. But honestly after you finish accelerating the intake quiets down just about to stock on mine


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013LT said:


> I agree with you. I added an intake to my civic and besides a great sound it did nothing. I'm going to put my 150 in my pocket and use it more wisely . I guess a stock car is the *best* car.


I can tell you without any doubt that a LOT more thought and engineering went into the stock intake than went into any of the aftermarket intakes available for this car. 

I am considering selling my Injen intake for that reason. Haven't made up my mind about it yet though.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

So in theory those tornado inserts are functioning relatively the same.
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The stock intake is actually nice if we could design a CAI that is located in the stock route I'd buy it.
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> So in theory those tornado inserts are functioning relatively the same.
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


Not even close. Those are a complete rip-off and dangerous to use in your car.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I can tell you without any doubt that a LOT more thought and engineering went into the stock intake than went into any of the aftermarket intakes available for this car.


Cool air wasn't one of them


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmm... Cool air only does so much. Which means that a SRI would be totally obsolete. (If it was *so *great, I think car manufacturers would have started designing them that way). That's my theory the more I think about it. There are a few advantages of it (Cleaner engine bay, sound, etc.) But in the end if your sacrificing performance and possibly engine life it's not worth it. K&N filters actually aren't very good at all. Even Hondas most people go with AEM Dryflow because they are FAR superior and require no oiling. My Weapon R on the civic gets so gummed up due to oil that it's incredible (Not over oiling). And the biggest mistake people make is actually over oiling them which tends to suffocate the engine... I learned that the hard way with the Civic. I'm just trying to say K&N Isn't the greatest. Not sure about Injen, never owned one. So far I've had K&N and Weapon R and I can tell you right now I wouldn't buy either again... I guess I was so excited about modifying the car I forgot about previous experience. For those of you using K&N Drop ins I suggest you stop and just go with a good quality paper filter.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013LT said:


> Hmm... Cool air only does so much. Which means that a SRI would be totally obsolete. (If it was *so *great, I think car manufacturers would have started designing them that way). That's my theory the more I think about it. There are a few advantages of it (Cleaner engine bay, sound, etc.) But in the end if your sacrificing performance and possibly engine life it's not worth it. K&N filters actually aren't very good at all. Even Hondas most people go with AEM Dryflow because they are FAR superior and require no oiling. My Weapon R on the civic gets so gummed up due to oil that it's incredible (Not over oiling). And the biggest mistake people make is actually over oiling them which tends to suffocate the engine... I learned that the hard way with the Civic. I'm just trying to say K&N Isn't the greatest. Not sure about Injen, never owned one. So far I've had K&N and Weapon R and I can tell you right now I wouldn't buy either again... I guess I was so excited about modifying the car I forgot about previous experience. For those of you using K&N Drop ins I suggest you stop and just go with a good quality paper filter.


I don't know about all Injen intakes, but the Injen intake for the Cruze uses the Amsoil EA filter, which is a VERY good air filter.

I agree with everything else you said.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Cool air wasn't one of them


The design of the factory intake had 3 goals:

1. Hydrolock resistance
2. Fuel economy
3. Sound reduction

The cool air is mostly inconsequential due to two very significant thermal transfers going on in the path of the air. 

1. Turbo
2. Intercooler


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

2013LT said:


> Hmm... Cool air only does so much. Which means that a SRI would be totally obsolete. (If it was *so *great, I think car manufacturers would have started designing them that way).


Car manufacturers have to a sell a product that is drivable in all climates / conditions. A cool air intake in any tropical location is a bad idea. Car manufacturers have liability to think about.



XtremeRevolution said:


> The design of the factory intake had 3 goals:
> 
> 1. Hydrolock resistance *don't care*
> 2. Fuel economy *imperceivable*
> ...


LOL, I'm just trying to be a jerk. We buy intakes knowing they don't do much. Vince was pretty clear about intakes when I asked him about it. "Buy them if you like, but you won't get any performance gain from them." Again, IT ALL ABOUT DA LOOK BABY!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> A cool air intake in any tropical location is a bad idea.


Many cars used to have factory cold air intakes (an intake straight from cool air flowing in front/to the side of the car to the air filter).

But these days, manufacturers want to make 4-cyl cars as quiet as possible and reduce the induction noise to a minimum. Something like an Accord/Malibu is as darn near silent as a 4-cyl will get. Even the 1.8L Civics are much, much quieter than they used to be.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't know about you guys... But the only reason why i buy an intake for every car (except my current one) is for dat der sound.

The tune= Performance
The CAI/SRI= Sounds awesome.

Oh man i remember when i had my TL and i would be under an overpass... I would rev it and hear the roar. I would make a U-Turn and do it again.

Ahh the days when gas was $2 good times good times.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I don't know about you guys... But the only reason why i buy an intake for every car (except my current one) is for dat der sound.
> 
> The tune= Performance
> The CAI/SRI= Sounds awesome.
> ...


At least you got rid of it before the transmission took a dump. Very common TL thing.

But those Honda V6's sound awesome when flogged. Surprisingly, even Toyota's V6 engines sound nice.

Sigh. I miss the sound of a car with >4 cylinders.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah those V6's sound great, and as for toyota... The 4unner with an intake sounds SCHWEET.

My TL's transmission was ready to go i felt it everytime i floored it. So i sold it before it did, i warned the guy about it, but the dude lol'ed and said "It's a japanease car, it will last forever".

So then I lol'ed all the way to the bank.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Some car companies sell em and only warranty them if installed by them. Mazda has a Mazdaspeed (rebadged aem) CAI and you had to have an authorized Mazdaspeed dealer in stall it. Subaru has SPT intakes and the list goes. My reason would be sound and throttle response over stock. Has anyone mod their airbox to a series of pipes routed to the opening? On the 00/05 Century/Regal, the airbox was a straight pipe with an opening to cool the ECU that was also housed inside.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

XTREME: if you want a honeycomb screen I have one laying around. I tried it when I first got the cruze and the ecu did not like to adjust with or without it on a custom intake. Now when I pulled the factory screen I even watched boost drop and build later. noticed it instantly.

edit: its cut for a 2.75" pipe


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

XTRERME: So you mentioned earlier about K&N drop in and I'm about to buy one. Just gimme a yes or no on whether I should or should not and I wont until after I have read your thread that's incoming. 6MT ECO THX
Mike


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd rather have a paper filter than a K&N honestly.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes I'd stay away from K&N filters.
If your keeping your stock intake, AC delco filters are good.


I'm switching to a AMSOIL pod filter soon (if I can get it to fit) 
K&N made our typhoon pod filter a uncommon size (5"). Most likely so we couldn't switch out to another brand.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013LT said:


> I'd rather have a paper filter than a K&N honestly.


Good call there. I wish Amsoil made an EA filter for our cars but unfortunately they don't. 



tecollins1 said:


> Yes I'd stay away from K&N filters.
> If your keeping your stock intake, AC delco filters are good.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure we can make something fit one way or another. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I am considering selling my Injen intake


Dude are you serious? Mine just showed up today after you talked me into buying one.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

LS1LOL said:


> Dude are you serious? Mine just showed up today after you talked me into buying one.


Upon further consideration, I decided to keep it. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Here's some rough numbers. I've thought about trying to find an adaptor of sorts for it but haven't had the time.

ETA: I was eyeballing some of the Amsoil filters with a 6" flange and possibly making some type of rubber/ neoprene shim ring. But thoughts were as far as I got. Part #EaAU6065 was the one I was looking at implementing.

ETA 2: So I magically found enough time just now to scour McMasters website and found this: http://www.mcmaster.com/#8461k18/=p5z2p2
Anybody have any thoughts on this? The adhesive is rated for -20°-212° F which should be more the adequate for where it's located.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blackbowtie said:


> Here's some rough numbers. I've thought about trying to find an adaptor of sorts for it but haven't had the time.
> 
> ETA: I was eyeballing some of the Amsoil filters with a 6" flange and possibly making some type of rubber/ neoprene shim ring. But thoughts were as far as I got. Part #EaAU6065 was the one I was looking at implementing.
> 
> ...


That rubber looks good, but it's also $33. Quite a lot for a simple adapter. I think you're on the right track though. I was also looking at EAUA6065 as a replacement. Not that Amsoil has the only option, but we know it's a good filter. AEM also makes some options as well for those who want an alternative.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah as Andrei explained throttle response is a lot better especially in the low rpms. 

My MPGs average 30-32 consistently.
(=<25mph so all city)
But I just filled up a day after the installation and already have 90 miles in and my DIC is at 38mpg. Really crazy I know. Especially since it's winter fuel time. It says I still have over 300 miles left in the tank.

I'll let you guys know how it goes in the end.





Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That rubber looks good, but it's also $33. Quite a lot for a simple adapter. I think you're on the right track though. I was also looking at EAUA6065 as a replacement. Not that Amsoil has the only option, but we know it's a good filter. AEM also makes some options as well for those who want an alternative.


I found a cheaper neoprene product I may try. I was looking at the AEM as well. Could you shoot me a price for that filter?

Back on topic, I was going to do exactly what tecollins did. I guess I'll await his final results.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blackbowtie said:


> I found a cheaper neoprene product I may try. I was looking at the AEM as well. Could you shoot me a price for that filter?
> 
> Back on topic, I was going to do exactly what tecollins did. I guess I'll await his final results.


I edited my post because some of it was redundant, but he reported with his ultragauge that his AFR readings were much more consistent with the screen installed. Before, they would be all over the place, which is very predictable given the turbulence issue I described.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hm. So i have a K&N filter, about 3 months now...should i plan on cutting some screen door and putting it in there this weekend?


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I edited my post because some of it was redundant, but he reported with his ultragauge that his AFR readings were much more consistent with the screen installed. Before, they would be all over the place, which is very predictable given the turbulence issue I described.


I monitored my trims before and after switching intakes and saw nary a difference after the ECM had adapted. I will most likely still pursue this as I understand the benefits of it. I wonder if a difference could be seen in experimenting with varying screen sizes.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blackbowtie said:


> I monitored my trims before and after switching intakes and saw nary a difference after the ECM had adapted. I will most likely still pursue this as I understand the benefits of it. I wonder if a difference could be seen in experimenting with varying screen sizes.


The ECM adapts to small changes such as a minor pipe diameter, a higher flowing filter, or a different air temperature. However, it doesn't adapt to turbulence. Even STFTs don't reveal the problem. A MAF voltage reading would paint the picture pretty well. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> Hm. So i have a K&N filter, about 3 months now...should i plan on cutting some screen door and putting it in there this weekend?


Yes.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

LOL pod filters

POD Filters Mythbusted - YouTube


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Hm. So i have a K&N filter, about 3 months now...should i plan on cutting some screen door and putting it in there this weekend?


While the window screen may help, it definitely won't give you as close to laminar flow as an actual MAF screen would. One of the guys at work and I were discussing this today, those honeycomb MAF screens are probably 1/4" thick (I have one from my Camaro MAF but I don't want to hack it up to put on my Cruze). Sure the window screen would help some, but I am thinking that there is still a decent amount of turbulence even after the screen. I am the kinda guy to do something right the first time (after learning from my last few cars I have mod'd), so I will wait to install my intake until I get the proper screen in place.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Upon reviewing this link, this definitely seems like the best option:

Honeycomb for MAF

Anyone know how thick the stock screen is? They have the different ratios (thicknesses) available, but I have never looked inside of my intake to actually see how thick it is.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

LS1LOL said:


> While the window screen may help, it definitely won't give you as close to laminar flow as an actual MAF screen would. One of the guys at work and I were discussing this today, those honeycomb MAF screens are probably 1/4" thick (I have one from my Camaro MAF but I don't want to hack it up to put on my Cruze). Sure the window screen would help some, but I am thinking that there is still a decent amount of turbulence even after the screen. I am the kinda guy to do something right the first time (after learning from my last few cars I have mod'd), so I will wait to install my intake until I get the proper screen in place.





LS1LOL said:


> Upon reviewing this link, this definitely seems like the best option:
> 
> Honeycomb for MAF
> 
> Anyone know how thick the stock screen is? They have the different ratios (thicknesses) available, but I have never looked inside of my intake to actually see how thick it is.


The MAF had no screen stock. Instead, it had a hair dryer type straightener inside the air box. 

The window screen option I first presented is easy, and is a decent distance away from the MAF. Still seems to make a big difference. The reason I chose the window screen is because that makes it easy enough for anyone to try without requiring an bigger investment. 

The screen on my old 3800s was 1/8" thick and was placed immediately before the MAF. With an accordion hose for a tube, I can guess why. 

The challenge with a screen specifically designed for a MAF sensor is that you don't know where to put it relative to the MAF sensor. When available in stock cars, they are placed a certain distance from the MAF and I believe that is important. 

Since we have seen even a window screen makes a big difference with these intakes, how much bigger of a difference will doing this the "proper" way make? I do think it is a better way to do it, don't get me wrong, but implementation is more challenging...and more expensive. 

I have to admit I got this idea from the wind tunnel at GM, where they have a massive screen quite a distance upwind from the testing platform. The screen was very meticulously made and welded together from 3 separate sheets, thread by thread, but it was just a mesh screen, not a honeycomb air straightener. I figured the same concepts should apply if a honeycomb MAF screen isn't used stock. 

When you get far enough away from the MAF sensor, I don't think it really matters as much what you use as long as you have some kind of filter there. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

I plan on buying that honeycomb stuff to put into my injen. That stuff should work well, we had basically the same screen in our school wind tunnel to straighten the flow into the test section. What I'd really love to do is check MAF voltages now and then mess with the distance from the MAF to see what sort of effect that has. I imagine it'd be pretty difficult though, I need to do a bit of research beforehand

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bit of an update.
188 miles in.
36 mpg (2 days of harsh traffic)
25mph avg (on current tank)

My display says I'll be looking at around another 232 miles which will put me at 420 miles for my tank. 

My tank avg since I changed my tires back in Feb has been in between 300-310 miles consistently. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

The largest issue I had with K&N filters was the residue in the intake. This was mainly on my Toyota trucks. The residue (from the oil) would end up coating the inside of my intake and messing with sensor data. I dropped K&N for this reason and went back to paper filters. 

Just for more info these were 200 - 250WHP 22r-e/te motors.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

That is from someone over oiling the filter. i never had that issue with any of my cars with the K&N's. Its been easily 20 years since I started using them.


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Good call there. I wish Amsoil made an EA filter for our cars but unfortunately they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing a while ago myself. But we know already that Amsoil makes filters for Injen so what I found was this :
Injen® EA Nanofiber Dry Air Filter

I'm pretty sure I ended up with part number X-1046-BB, but after looking mine over the dimensions don't appear to match exactly. I could not not find the part number anywhere on my Injen EA filter either. Also when I installed the filter on my K&N intake pipe for the first time it was slightly loose on the 5" plastic flange, so I wrapped some electrical tape around twice.

Also, has anyone logged their MAF readings at idle before and after doing the window screen addition on their intakes? Anyone notice any smoother readings after graphing them?


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Well, I put my second hand K&N sri on yesterday and much to my amazement, the fuel trims didn't change much if any from the stock intake with a K&N drop in filter. The only time they go overly positive is during very light throttle cruising. But so did the stock intake.
I may try a straightener soon being there is a huge step in the intake it can sit in.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

would a short ram benefit from an air straightener? specifically the injen cai running as a short ram?


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I have another thread I've been working on regarding K&N filters but I'm not ready to post it yet.
> 
> Let's just say there's a reason why Chrysler has a TSB out to deny warranties on any Cummins diesels that come in with K&N filters installed.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


is it due to filter oil getting on to them and causing issues?


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

2013LT said:


> Hmm... Cool air only does so much. Which means that a SRI would be totally obsolete. (If it was *so *great, I think car manufacturers would have started designing them that way). That's my theory the more I think about it. There are a few advantages of it (Cleaner engine bay, sound, etc.) But in the end if your sacrificing performance and possibly engine life it's not worth it. K&N filters actually aren't very good at all. Even Hondas most people go with AEM Dryflow because they are FAR superior and require no oiling. My Weapon R on the civic gets so gummed up due to oil that it's incredible (Not over oiling). And the biggest mistake people make is actually over oiling them which tends to suffocate the engine... I learned that the hard way with the Civic. I'm just trying to say K&N Isn't the greatest. Not sure about Injen, never owned one. So far I've had K&N and Weapon R and I can tell you right now I wouldn't buy either again... I guess I was so excited about modifying the car I forgot about previous experience. For those of you using K&N Drop ins I suggest you stop and just go with a good quality paper filter.



watching this really prove it and they used a dyno to back it up 
Cold Air Intakes Mythbusted - YouTube


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

nike12000 said:


> is it due to filter oil getting on to them and causing issues?


No, it's due to them passing through too much dirt and the turbo being more sensitive to dirt than a N/A motor.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

daktah said:


> would a short ram benefit from an air straightener? specifically the injen cai running as a short ram?


Yes. That's how I'm running mine.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yes. That's how I'm running mine.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


are you just using the window screen still or did you find/make an insert?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

daktah said:


> are you just using the window screen still or did you find/make an insert?


Still using the screen. I'm making a new intake soon that will have a proper air straightener. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Still using the screen. I'm making a new intake soon that will have a proper air straightener.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Any tips and tricks for the "Best" air straightener? I plan on buying some thin and most holes/inch screen like material soon. I have a K&N coming, doing my research on this thread and others proved nothing on negative impacts of the K&N.


----------



## marcel (Oct 6, 2014)

way not use this and finish this story once and for all 



3 0 OD 76mm OD GM MAF Housing With AIR Straightener Camaro Cold AIR Intake Turbo | eBay


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

marcel said:


> way not use this and finish this story once and for all
> 
> 
> 
> 3 0 OD 76mm OD GM MAF Housing With AIR Straightener Camaro Cold AIR Intake Turbo | eBay


Who wants to spend $100 on a MAF shousing that's the wrong size for this car? Lol.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

This is a pita to do but cheaper option. Mines not as nice looking as the other one.


----------



## marcel (Oct 6, 2014)

xtremerevolution said:


> who wants to spend $100 on a maf shousing that's the wrong size for this car? Lol.



what side do we need 

the size will efect the way the car runs( sorry fo the nob questions) 

maybe they can make one the stock size 
how abouth the 2.75 inch is it still to big 

i wanted to build a full 3 inch intake system know ou make me feel like an idiot lool


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

marcel said:


> what side do we need
> 
> the size will efect the way the car runs( sorry fo the nob questions)
> 
> ...


Haha, no worries. 2.75" is the diameter of the OE intake and what you need to stick to. 

You will find that after you factor in the cost of brackets, a filter, an elbow, and that intake tube, you will be better off either getting a used intake and throwing a new filter on it or just getting a new intake altogether. I priced this out a while back and I was creeping up on $300. It isn't really worth it to design your own intake.


----------



## marcel (Oct 6, 2014)

CAN I USE THIS 2 75 OD 70mm GM MAF Housing with Air Straightener Camaro Cold Air Intake Turbo | eBay


----------



## santana574 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone is one this thread still, however I've had major issues as well, and have been trying out different materials and such, and if you've had major issues as I have with nit building boost, horrible idles and power loss, that won't help completely, only make the problem not as bad. The window screen, helps a little as well but not completely. I've bought other mesh wiring (s) that have helped minor amounts. To duplicate the stock air box I'd suggest getting mesh wiring, position it inside of your intake closer to your MAF, and make it into a cylinder-shape so it's two filters


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmm. So would this honeycomb one for the Sonic be an option? The size seems correct, unless I'm misreading something. 


MAF Honeycomb for MPFab Sonic intake system - Morgan Performance Fabrication


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks like it should work. I bought one bigger and it was a pita to trim. But doesn't seem like I am having problems like some are reporting without it.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

chris10 said:


> Looks like it should work. I bought one bigger and it was a pita to trim. But doesn't seem like I am having problems like some are reporting without it.


You did a really nice job on yours, I don't know if I have your skill or patience to cut one lol! 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a chance to buy a K&N typhoon SRI for $150, but this post is making me worry about the oil in the filter. Did anyone find a dry filter that fits the K&N intake, or should i spend $50 more for this one. ZZPerformance High Flow Intake for 1.4L Chevy Cruze | K&N Air Filter


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

wasney said:


> I have a chance to buy a K&N typhoon SRI for $150, but this post is making me worry about the oil in the filter. Did anyone find a dry filter that fits the K&N intake, or should i spend $50 more for this one. ZZPerformance High Flow Intake for 1.4L Chevy Cruze | K&N Air Filter


The Amsoil one is what people swapped to. PM XR about pricing.


----------



## dethington38 (Apr 23, 2015)

Making a write up on how to put the factory honeycomb air straightener in an after market intake system (pod filter). Let me know if this is something you guys would want to see.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

This is all good info as I installed a CXRacing intake and it seemed to make the car more "bogged down"...I took it off a week later and stock feels like more power !! (which sounds weird to me) but was wondering if I had done something wrong. No check engine light, it just felt worse to me. So if I put my aftermarket intake back on should I have the recalibration done?? Will this solve the "bogged down" feeling??


----------



## santana574 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah same happened to me, I tried recalibration and it still didn't do anything. Tried do many different things and ad on but nothing helps. Crappy intake is a Crappy intake :/


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

That's how I'm feeling as well.

Love how it looks. Sometimes enjoy the sound. But I feel like I lost power. :/


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

You guys have me doubting my pending AEM SRI purchase... I'd love to hear the turbo but not at the price of losing power.


----------



## santana574 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah I definetly heard it and the bpv when u let off the gas but I lost a lot of hp and it wouldn't move when I pushed on the gas, the air n the intake is bouncing around alot and causing my maf to read bad and feeding rich like a bov, but I mean i don't think they're all defective lol. They make intakes the shape that they are for a reason just remember that lol.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

neginfluence04 said:


> You guys have me doubting my pending AEM SRI purchase... I'd love to hear the turbo but not at the price of losing power.


I have an AEM intake on my car right now...it doesn't seem to have caused a loss in power. I haven't had a recal from trifecta yet either. Only occasionally when taking off after sitting still for a few minutes on really hot days does it feel a bit dead but that only lasts a few seconds. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jfelix (May 31, 2015)

Made my own Air Straightener. It should help


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Now if o coild only find a good deal on one


----------



## johnnydicamillo (Dec 26, 2014)

I find it interesting how people are having such problems with an after market intake. I just installed my K&N typhoon SRI and i have noticed in increase in performance and mpg. I have a 1.4lb turbo automatic 2012 Ltz. And getting 42mpg easy. I am using the higher octane fuel. I am also intrigued by this air straightener. But not convinced.

Update: after further research I have become slightly more convinced and there is a 3d printer at my school where I have access to it for $3 a print. I am wondering if a 3D printer could be an okay tool for the job.


----------



## incursio (Jan 1, 2016)

so i made an account just for this, since i feel i can finally contribute!

ive been reading all these forums for more than a year but here goes! 

7-x-7-Aluminum-Honeycomb-Grid-1-8-cell-size-3-8-thickness-25-degrees

search ebay for that, wonder full stuff. (cant post links yet 

i got a K&N air intake filter for my 2014 1.4L cruze. The thing has a weird "fluttering" RPM issue after installing this around 40- 48 MPH at the 2.8 - 3.5 RPM Band. No issues with stock intake.

I've done the whole 10 mins + NEG battery terminal off thing while installing it. Also have my spark plugs gaped to both 0.028 at one point and now at 0.032, still have that issue. More so at 0.028 than 0.032.

I'll let you guys know Monday, when i get this, how I do it and if this does help!


----------



## cruisinCruze (Jul 10, 2017)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! This helped me so much! I really appreciate you insight into fixing the check engine light! I am making a video to explain how I was able to accomplish what you mentioned. Again, thanks!


----------



## cruisinCruze (Jul 10, 2017)

As I mentioned, I created a video of the fixed I did. Thanks again XtremeRevolution for all your insight! Link below to the video:
https://youtu.be/U-r9kXxXt_4


----------



## pvineyard (Jul 11, 2017)

So I guess if you were to get one then the mpfab one would be the one to go with with the honey comb in it then? If you must have turblow noises lol


----------



## CrimsonRain (Oct 4, 2016)

cruisinCruze said:


> As I mentioned, I created a video of the fixed I did. Thanks again XtremeRevolution for all your insight! Link below to the video:


I am having same problems with my 21-805c aem cold air intake system because of the aforementioned reason I feel. I have tried replacing it and everything short of a tune which is crazy costly and will be a last resort or make me even switch back to stock. I don't want to. So thank you for figuring this crap out.


----------

